# 7 week year old Golden Retriever breathing heavy while sleeping?



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Puppies have a fast breathing rate, I would say it's probably normal. the blisters on his tummy may be puppy acne. You could search on the board for pictures, or take some of your puppy and post it here someone wold probably know what it is.


----------



## Stefan (Aug 18, 2012)

I remember the first night I had my puppy, I was googling your exact question in regards to breathing heavy and fast...apparently it's normal and just what they do...I'm not sure about the sores though..put some pics up


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## briannawofford (Oct 29, 2012)

Here is a photo of Frank's belly


----------



## sameli102 (Aug 23, 2009)

Ty had those bumps when he was a pup too. The vet said it was some kind of infection, not sure if staph or not but he gave him an antibiotic and a blue stringent that I had to apply with a cotton ball, it cleared right up after that and he has never had it again.


----------



## briannawofford (Oct 29, 2012)

Oh ok! I am taking him to the vet soon to get his other shots, I will ask about it then.
Thank you for the reply


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

You could try dabbing the spots with brown listerine and see if it clears up.


----------



## gdmeadows (Feb 8, 2012)

My dog, who is around 2, also breathes rapidly when he sleeps. It's not all of the time but when he does it, it's very noticeable.


----------



## AKOhm4 (Feb 14, 2013)

We just got our 12 week old Golden today, she does that heavy breathing as well. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

Before your vet appointment please ask the vet about Benadryl dosage prior to the shots. The dosage depends on weight and the vet should tell you how much and when to give prior to giving the shots. Also make sure you stick around (if you do not live close to the vet) for at least another half an hour in case of any adverse reaction to the shots. 
Rose had one little bump on her belly and we just put warm water compresses couple times a day and it went away.


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

I personally would not automatically give a pup that age Benadryl "just in case of a vaccine reaction". When you make the appointment, please ask the vet about it and get his input and okay, before you would do it. But that is my opinion.
To the OP: Please do not put off a vet visit, if you have not had the pup vet checked yet. The sooner the better.


----------

